# Goddammit, Uber



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better! I don't care how much reassurance they offer, I don't give a shit. If they're starting to hire overseas agents, I'm putting more into savings for the inevitable day when they decide that they want to stick to the cheaper labor that barely speaks english. It doesn't help that they have NO sense of etiquette, they come in and swipe tickets another agent has been working on and they take a hit to their numbers. Usually I have no problems with the actual agents themselves, they're trying to make a living just like I am, as long as they're doing the job to our same standard and following the rules. These guys aren't.

I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better! I don't care how much reassurance they offer, I don't give a shit. If they're starting to hire overseas agents, I'm putting more into savings for the inevitable day when they decide that they want to stick to the cheaper labor that barely speaks english. It doesn't help that they have NO sense of etiquette, they come in and swipe tickets another agent has been working on and they take a hit to their numbers. Usually I have no problems with the actual agents themselves, they're trying to make a living just like I am, as long as they're doing the job to our same standard and following the rules. These guys aren't.
> 
> I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


happytypist...u seem like a genuine caring individual...UBER CORP is a terrible company...they screw their drivers by reducing rates/fares without notice; they screw their drivers by deactivating them with lil to NO notice; they "adjust" drivers fares downward with NO notice; They LIE to drivers re insurance Uber Drivers are UNINSURED!!! they screw the pax with "surge" pricing; and NOW
they are hiring overseas CSR reps instead of americans.....Go Find Another job/gig ASAP!!!

PS: LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT THEY R OUTSOURCING THEIR WORKFORCE TO THE PHILLIPINES!!! WONDER HOW MANY AMERICAN RIDERS WOULD GET PISSED & STOP USING THEM!!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

They hire the cheapest driver by paying pennies per mile, it just follows they want cheap labor everywhere in the company (except SF corporate)


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow...this is very disturbing. This company is starting to show how far they will go for the buck. Ruthless.

It won't play well in their favor. Trust me on that. My company started the same type of practice 2 years ago. It hit the media and all hell broke loose. We lost a lot of business and the CIO who made the decision got canned. They didn't stop outsourcing all together but there are a lot less of them around here and there better be a good reason to do it (Like you can't find someone after a few months of looking in a specialized field). As the CEO put it, we are Canadian and we need to support Canadian jobs here who use the very services we provide. It was a very wise choice and why we are now a market leader with billions in profits.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

The media is starting to shine a light on UBER. That means that the riding public will become terrified that every UBER-x driver is a serial killer, because it's just a matter of time before some driver does something like kill a rider, or commit murder-suicide, rape, or drives off a bridge with a car full of passengers. When that happens UBER's name will be mud.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Happy. I'd welcome you to the club if you weren't a VIP member already. Unfortunately it seems to be a cornerstone of Uber's philosophy: saturation over everything. If they could hire kids, I'm sure they'd go for it.
Is Lyft better from CSR point of view?


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I d start looking for a job asap if I were you, as the writing in the wall indicate this will just get worse.
As it is we are having issues with some CSR, I d imagine it s gonna get worse with offshore resources who close tickets to raise numbers...
From my experience in IT, you get what you pay for. Outsourcing is not the answer
Good luck


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

I dont understand why some people is so shabby
Im a uber driver and when I heard the rumor about the new price cuts by uber i was a little upset and dissapointed but then I realize the great strategy of our uber team
To tell you the truth I dont talk yet with any executive in our uber headquarters in SF but is obvious; if uber reduce the prices as we already did, nobody could compete with us, so all the cheap , frugsl, demanding, dusgusted, arrogant, shameless people that love to ride with us will ride with more passion and enthusiasm and for instance we would attract tthe rest if the market and most of the cab companys if not all going to quit accepting that is impossible compete with us; then we can manipulate the marker in any desireble way and we the drivers associated will be benefiated with great compensations.
Our uber team is a group of smart, intelligent pepple with a clear sight of the future
In the mean time we as associates should give them all of our support and may be a little sacrifice, tide up our butget a little bit for a short period of time until the competition give up to help our uber team achieve our goals
Thanks


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I dont understand why some people is so shabby
> Im a uber driver and when I heard the rumor about the new price cuts by uber i was a little upset and dissapointed but then I realize the great strategy of our uber team
> To tell you the truth I dont talk yet with any executive in our uber headquarters in SF but is obvious; if uber reduce the prices as we already did, nobody could compete with us, so all the cheap , frugsl, demanding, dusgusted, arrogant, shameless people that love to ride with us will ride with more passion and enthusiasm and for instance we would attract tthe rest if the market and most of the cab companys if not all going to quit accepting that is impossible compete with us; then we can manipulate the marker in any desireble way and we the drivers associated will be benefiated with great compensations.
> Our uber team is a group of smart, intelligent pepple with a clear sight of the future
> ...


You are high on Kool-aid, and under Uber spell of tomorrow will be a rosy day.
All the sacrifices can be tolerated if we get some stocks as partners when Uber goes public, which wont happen


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Schulz said:


> The media is starting to shine a light on UBER. That means that the riding public will become terrified that every UBER-x driver is a serial killer, because it's just a matter of time before some driver does something like kill a rider, or commit murder-suicide, rape, or drives off a bridge with a car full of passengers. When that happens UBER's name will be mud.


Uber will just say,we deactivated that serial killer.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> You are high on Kool-aid, and under Uber spell of tomorrow will be a rosy day.
> All the sacrifices can be tolerated if we get some stocks as partners when Uber goes public, which wont happen


Lol


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow...this is very disturbing. This company is starting to show how far they will go for the buck. Ruthless.
> 
> It won't play well in their favor. Trust me on that. My company started the same type of practice 2 years ago. It hit the media and all hell broke loose. We lost a lot of business and the CIO who made the decision got canned. They didn't stop outsourcing all together but there are a lot less of them around here and there better be a good reason to do it (Like you can't find someone after a few months of looking in a specialized field). As the CEO put it, we are Canadian and we need to support Canadian jobs here who use the very services we provide. It was a very wise choice and why we are now a market leader with billions in profits.


My company started the same type of practice 2 years ago. _It hit the media and all hell broke loose._

^^^^this is what needs to happen ASAP


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better! I don't care how much reassurance they offer, I don't give a shit. If they're starting to hire overseas agents, I'm putting more into savings for the inevitable day when they decide that they want to stick to the cheaper labor that barely speaks english. It doesn't help that they have NO sense of etiquette, they come in and swipe tickets another agent has been working on and they take a hit to their numbers. Usually I have no problems with the actual agents themselves, they're trying to make a living just like I am, as long as they're doing the job to our same standard and following the rules. These guys aren't.
> 
> I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


C',mon you can't really believe that they just started this practice? It's Silicon Valley home of the offshore support capital. Where do you think they came up with that "Happy to help" moniker?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Let's tally up Uber's record of conduct towards it's own CSRs:

1)
Forum member @Farlance , a CSR, is summarily fired by Uber when Uber learns his real identity.
*Alrighty*
_https://uberpeople.net/threads/alrighty.5018/#post-57690_

2)
*Uber allegedly fired up to 15 contractors for using a discount code*
http://www.dailydot.com/business/uber-terminates-chicago-contactors-discount-code/


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Uber sweatshop?


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better! I don't care how much reassurance they offer, I don't give a shit. If they're starting to hire overseas agents, I'm putting more into savings for the inevitable day when they decide that they want to stick to the cheaper labor that barely speaks english. It doesn't help that they have NO sense of etiquette, they come in and swipe tickets another agent has been working on and they take a hit to their numbers. Usually I have no problems with the actual agents themselves, they're trying to make a living just like I am, as long as they're doing the job to our same standard and following the rules. These guys aren't.
> 
> I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


What's that song. They smile to your face....backstabber's...backstabber's


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I dont understand why some people is so shabby
> Im a uber driver and when I heard the rumor about the new price cuts by uber i was a little upset and dissapointed but then I realize the great strategy of our uber team
> To tell you the truth I dont talk yet with any executive in our uber headquarters in SF but is obvious; if uber reduce the prices as we already did, nobody could compete with us, so all the cheap , frugsl, demanding, dusgusted, arrogant, shameless people that love to ride with us will ride with more passion and enthusiasm and for instance we would attract tthe rest if the market and most of the cab companys if not all going to quit accepting that is impossible compete with us; then we can manipulate the marker in any desireble way and we the drivers associated will be benefiated with great compensations.
> Our uber team is a group of smart, intelligent pepple with a clear sight of the future
> ...


Perhaps you should read about the history of taxis. Those who ignore history are doomed to repeat it.

While existing taxi regulations have been abused by some rich to exploit poor drivers, there was good reason for creating those regulations. In a nutshell, too many taxis charging too low rates has a NEGATIVE economic impact on society. That's not to say the regulations didn't solve six problems by creating a half a dozen more. There are problems with the regulations. But the idea you spew above that Uber's practice of dropping rates and flooding the market with drivers is a good thing is without a doubt the most moronic thing I've ever read on this forum. It;s good for Uber, and uber alone.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better! I don't care how much reassurance they offer, I don't give a shit. If they're starting to hire overseas agents, I'm putting more into savings for the inevitable day when they decide that they want to stick to the cheaper labor that barely speaks english. It doesn't help that they have NO sense of etiquette, they come in and swipe tickets another agent has been working on and they take a hit to their numbers. Usually I have no problems with the actual agents themselves, they're trying to make a living just like I am, as long as they're doing the job to our same standard and following the rules. These guys aren't.
> 
> I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


Sorry to hear that.
It's hard to say I'm surprised but still..... it's a sad day.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I dont understand why some people is so shabby
> Im a uber driver and when I heard the rumor about the new price cuts by uber i was a little upset and dissapointed but then I realize the great strategy of our uber team
> To tell you the truth I dont talk yet with any executive in our uber headquarters in SF but is obvious; if uber reduce the prices as we already did, nobody could compete with us, so all the cheap , frugsl, demanding, dusgusted, arrogant, shameless people that love to ride with us will ride with more passion and enthusiasm and for instance we would attract tthe rest if the market and most of the cab companys if not all going to quit accepting that is impossible compete with us; then we can manipulate the marker in any desireble way and we the drivers associated will be benefiated with great compensations.
> Our uber team is a group of smart, intelligent pepple with a clear sight of the future
> ...


Seriously?

Think we should start a poll. Is this sarcasm or ignorance?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Think we should start a poll. Is this sarcasm or ignorance?


Or Astroturfing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> In the mean time we as associates should give them all of our support and may be a little sacrifice, tide up our butget a little bit for a short period of time until the competition give up to help our uber team achieve our goals
> Thanks


@UberHammer @Uberdawg , posts by @pako garcia of this nature are tongue in cheek sarcasm, not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Perhaps you should read about the history of taxis. Those who ignore history are doomed to repeat it.
> 
> While existing taxi regulations have been abused by some rich to exploit poor drivers, there was good reason for creating those regulations. In a nutshell, too many taxis charging too low rates has a NEGATIVE economic impact on society. That's not to say the regulations didn't solve six problems by creating a half a dozen more. There are problems with the regulations. But the idea you spew above that Uber's practice of dropping rates and flooding the market with drivers is a good thing is without a doubt the most moronic thing I've ever read on this forum. It;s good for Uber, and uber alone.


I dont think so
This is not only good for uber
Millions of drivers cant be wrong


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @UberHammer @Uberdawg , posts by @pako garcia of this nature are tongue in cheek sarcasm, not meant to be taken literally.


Thanx. Had me worried.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Thanx. Had me worried.


Me too
I even cant eat for what you think


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @UberHammer @Uberdawg , posts by @pako garcia of this nature are tongue in cheek sarcasm, not meant to be taken literally.


Ah! He got me. Touche!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry, @thehappytypist. That sucks. Lyft already outsources their CSRs, which is why it normally takes 5-6 emails to resolve simple things.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better! I don't care how much reassurance they offer, I don't give a shit. If they're starting to hire overseas agents, I'm putting more into savings for the inevitable day when they decide that they want to stick to the cheaper labor that barely speaks english. It doesn't help that they have NO sense of etiquette, they come in and swipe tickets another agent has been working on and they take a hit to their numbers. Usually I have no problems with the actual agents themselves, they're trying to make a living just like I am, as long as they're doing the job to our same standard and following the rules. These guys aren't.
> 
> I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


Offshoring is a risk factor in many white collar jobs. I feel for you, but it won't have too much effect on drivers:

- The pre-scripted canned support responses will already be saved on a server somewhere. It won't make any difference whether they're fired off from a CSR somewhere in LA or somewhere in Manila.

- The canned responses I get from Uber CSRs never have anything to do with my original questions. It has been proven that being a fluent, native English speaking CSR has no connection to an ability to digest and understand what I am asking. So I don't care what language the CSR speaks. It's irrelevant.

- Most of my support requests go unanswered. Therefore I don't care whether the person who is supposed to be answering them is feet-up-on-desk munching Taco Bell or feet-up-on-desk eating fried dog. Makes no difference at all.

I avoid Uber driver "support" at all costs. I do not work for Uber guarantees because of the enormous headache and jumping through hoops in dealing with support to get paid. The hours of my personal time wasted negate any correction pay I receive.

If something goes wrong with a trip and I'm underpaid, I let it go. Same for unpaid cancelations. It's simply not worth the enormous hassle or frustration of dealing with support.

If I absolutely must deal with Uber, I go through a contact I have at the local office, who does seem willing to sort out bigger issues when they arrive.

While I sympathize with you, it seems that whatever Uber pays its CSRs, neither Uber or the drivers are getting value for money. Consider it like the star rating system. Sure, there is no CSR star system that we know of. But there is no free ride. Poor performance leads to deactivations; in this case, it's Uber domestic CSRs' turn.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Offshoring is a risk factor in many white collar jobs. I feel for you, but it won't have too much effect on drivers:
> 
> - The pre-scripted canned support responses will already be saved on a server somewhere. It won't make any difference whether they're fired off from a CSR somewhere in LA or somewhere in Manila.
> 
> ...


None of the companies I've worked for have let go the bad workers when they should have. Contracts are ending soon for a lot of csr's, we'll see how much house cleaning they do. But nobody outsources their customer service overseas for any reason other than cost. Uber has a huge pool of applicants to choose from - I wasn't kidding when I called an email job the holy grail. Everyone wants it, especially those with small children who'd never be able to follow the no background noise rules of a phone job. They just want to pay less, which fits their pattern pretty well. With the rate cuts they need to save money elsewhere. They've said that they'll still be keeping on-shore agents but I'll believe that when I see it. I won't give them a break by quitting and not being able to collect unemployment. They're gonna have to lay me off or fire me to get me out of there.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> None of the companies I've worked for have let go the bad workers when they should have. Contracts are ending soon for a lot of csr's, we'll see how much house cleaning they do. But nobody outsources their customer service overseas for any reason other than cost. Uber has a huge pool of applicants to choose from - I wasn't kidding when I called an email job the holy grail. Everyone wants it, especially those with small children who'd never be able to follow the no background noise rules of a phone job. They just want to pay less, which fits their pattern pretty well. With the rate cuts they need to save money elsewhere. They've said that they'll still be keeping on-shore agents but I'll believe that when I see it. I won't give them a break by quitting and not being able to collect unemployment. They're gonna have to lay me off or fire me to get me out of there.


Man, I'm sorry this is happening. You've been around the block, so you know this was bound to happen. AT&T did this and then moved back to US support 4 years later. I would hope Uber would keep Tier-2 support in the US to escalate issues. This is what HP & Dell did.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Man, I'm sorry this is happening. You've been around the block, so you know this was bound to happen. AT&T did this and then moved back to US support 4 years later. I would hope Uber would keep Tier-2 support in the US to escalate issues. This is what HP & Dell did.


That's what I'm hoping, too. I would love to get into Tier 2 driver support or activations, they're always behind.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Man, I'm sorry this is happening. You've been around the block, so you know this was bound to happen. AT&T did this and then moved back to US support 4 years later. I would hope Uber would keep Tier-2 support in the US to escalate issues. This is what HP & Dell did.


I heard that quite a few companies moved support operations back onshore after quality declined. A decrease in quality is not possible with Uber support, so if the jobs go I wouldn't think they'll be coming back.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

It seems to me that it's stupid NOT to offshore that type of function. It's copy+paste pre-canned responses to emails...so why shouldnt someone who is worth a buck an hour do it?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

There are good csr's working for Uber who would lose their jobs if everything is sent overseas. That isn't something to be celebrated.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

You see countless threads about drivers getting shafted 37 ways to Sunday by uber. I guess the better question is why don't you think uber wouldn't offshore that work?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> There are good csr's working for Uber who would lose their jobs if everything is sent overseas. That isn't something to be celebrated.


Nobody is celebrating it.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Nobody is celebrating it.


TravisK is, he prolly getting a new 2015 landrover with the monies he is saving...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> TravisK is, he prolly getting a new 2015 landrover with the monies he is saving...


I think Travis should be offshored. To South Korea.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I think Travis should be offshored. To South Korea.


North Korea actually would be better.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Think we should start a poll. Is this sarcasm or ignorance?


He's full of shit. Probably an English teacher.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I dont understand why some people is so shabby
> Im a uber driver and when I heard the rumor about the new price cuts by uber i was a little upset and dissapointed but then I realize the great strategy of our uber team
> To tell you the truth I dont talk yet with any executive in our uber headquarters in SF but is obvious; if uber reduce the prices as we already did, nobody could compete with us, so all the cheap , frugsl, demanding, dusgusted, arrogant, shameless people that love to ride with us will ride with more passion and enthusiasm and for instance we would attract tthe rest if the market and most of the cab companys if not all going to quit accepting that is impossible compete with us; then we can manipulate the marker in any desireble way and we the drivers associated will be benefiated with great compensations.
> Our uber team is a group of smart, intelligent pepple with a clear sight of the future
> ...


If that is how you really feel, then shouldn't your strategy as a driver be to not work for them, or just do 1 ride a week until rates go up? I mean you are tacitly admitting that you are losing money to support Uber's goal.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Lou W said:


> He's full of shit..


**** him.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I think Travis should be offshored. To South Korea.


Or perhaps FRANCE


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Ah! He got me. Touche!


He got me too. I was beginning to have visions of me chasing Pako with a 2x4.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The few times I sent an e-mail in with a question, I simply got a cut and pasted response that had nothing to do with my question. **** it....They can have monkeys with downs syndrome as their CRS's. The CSR's they currently have suck ass, so maybe a ******ed monkey could do better. I don't even bother to contact anyone ever... I understood quite a while ago that I was on my own out here whenever I drive my Uber *********.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The few times I sent an e-mail in with a question, I simply got a cut and pasted response that had nothing to do with my question. **** it....They can have monkeys with downs syndrome as their CRS's. The CSR's they currently have suck ass, so maybe a ******ed monkey could do better. I don't even bother to contact anyone ever... I understood quite a while ago that I was on my own out here whenever I drive my Uber *********.


And when you finally do get a real response it's a snarky answer.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I never contact them anymore, I mean, why would I. You are going to get a canned response because Uber does not want them thinking outside the box. It took me almost a month to get approved when I first started due to a clerical error on my driving record. The day I found out, I had it fixed. It still took almost 3 weeks to get approved having to go back and forth between Uber support and Hirease support. I would get *identical* responses from Uber customer support except for the name at the bottom. If it were not for customer support at Hirease I might still be waiting. Probably cost me at least 2K because I missed 3 home football games.

The one time I have contacted them since driving was about a Fare Review changing it from X to XL because they had 6 pax. Never heard a thing and the fare was never changed so I don't even contact them about those anymore.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> And when you finally to get a real response it's a snarky answer.


If a person with Aspergers were a corporation, it would be like Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If a person with Aspergers were a corporation, it would be like Uber.


I have a son with Aspergers. Engage your brain before posting here, you fool.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I have a son with Aspergers. Engage your brain before posting here, you fool.


So do I. Turn off your sensitivity meter before reading internet forums.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> So do I.


Nice try. No, a parent of a child with a debilitating condition generally would not try to wisecrack at their own child's expense. No decent parent, anyway.

So the correct response when you say something offensive is not "I apologize", but instead "turn off your sensitivity meter"? I guess this extends to racial slurs. Just call someone a "nig***" and then conveniently say "turn off your sensitivity meter"? Try that in my neighborhood and the residents won't be turning off any meters, they'll be chasing you for a beatdown.

There's a lot of evidence you received severely deficient parenting here, and that you'll pass on the same. You're a real piece of work!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Nice try. No, a parent of a child with a debilitating condition generally would not try to wisecrack at their own child's expense.
> 
> So the correct response when you say something offensive is not "I apologize", but instead "turn off your sensitivity meter"? I guess this extends to racial slurs. Just call someone a "nig***" and then conveniently say "turn off your sensitivity meter"? Try that in my neighborhood and the residents won't be turning off any meters, they'll be chasing you for a beatdown.
> 
> There's a lot of evidence you received severely deficient parenting here, and that you'll pass on the same. You're a real piece of work!


My son has aspergers and does NOT have a debilitating condition. It's a shame you think that way about your child. Don't make it my problem. Move on.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

if it is so debilitating, is it possible it is actually autism?
i have two nephews with autism and aspergers, the one with aspergers is not debilitated, and leads somewhat of a normal life.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_with_autism_spectrum_disorders


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Don't make it my problem.


I'm not trying to make any problems for you. It's evident that you have enough already.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> i have two nephews with autism and aspergers, the one with aspergers is not debilitated, and leads somewhat of a normal life.


As you say, the key word here is "somewhat".

My son has quite severe socialization difficulties. At his last birthday, he told his classmates about the birthday party he was holding. Everything was ready, he was ready and waiting, but no children turned up. It was devastating for him. Very tough for us as parents to see our own child experience that.

So, yes, Aspergers can be very debilitating.

Not many things faze me, but when I see idiots say, "my son has it and he does x, y z, therefore get over it" etc I just think what a closed minded, ignorant pig.

But hey ho, it's just a forum and that's what the ignore button is for.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> As you say, the key word here is "somewhat".
> 
> My son has quite severe socialization difficulties. At his last birthday, he told his classmates about the birthday party he was holding. Everything was ready, he was ready and waiting, but no children turned up. It was devastating for him. Very tough for us as parents to see our own child experience that.
> 
> ...


That's really sad about the birthday party.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I dont understand why some people is so shabby
> Im a uber driver and when I heard the rumor about the new price cuts by uber i was a little upset and dissapointed but then I realize the great strategy of our uber team
> To tell you the truth I dont talk yet with any executive in our uber headquarters in SF but is obvious; if uber reduce the prices as we already did, nobody could compete with us, so all the cheap , frugsl, demanding, dusgusted, arrogant, shameless people that love to ride with us will ride with more passion and enthusiasm and for instance we would attract tthe rest if the market and most of the cab companys if not all going to quit accepting that is impossible compete with us; then we can manipulate the marker in any desireble way and we the drivers associated will be benefiated with great compensations.
> 
> ...


ive told you before and I'll say it again.... you're an idiot mate


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You have a great team here who would work overnight shifts if we were asked (and we've offered), but they decide that hiring agents in the ****ing Philippines is better!
> 
> I'm pissed off and seriously doubting my job security. It's never a good sign for on-shore agents when they start hiring overseas.


Philippines ? Only 98 million people and GDP per capita over $2,700. India: 1,250 million and GDP per capita almost half of the Philippines. Uber drivers: get ready for the hordes of Indian CSRs......


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Please, please I love Indian CSRs. They speak English with that lovely accent. Except of course these are canned emails. Ah let me dream of the lovely lassies in their saris reading the "****ing shit idiots" emails sent out by our American gentlemen (and lady) Uber drivers.

Happytypist, does your system xxx out the ****s, shits, idiots, morons and other useless words from the emails before you read them? I hope so.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Please, please I love Indian CSRs. The speak English, and with that lovely accent too.


And they claim their name is "dave", or "dan", or "paul".....i maintain those fake names they are just the first syllable of their real 39 character name.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> And they claim their name is "dave", or "dan", or "paul".....i maintain those fake names they are just the first syllable of their real 39 character name.


Verizon has very good people working at their call centers, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No, no, they are carefully chosen names to make us feel more comfortable. Pity the poor souls who are actually trained to know how to chat about the Manchester United soccer team so they can small talk with the UK clients. I kid you not. And, as everyone knows, cricket is the only decent sport in the whole world.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Happytypist, does your system xxx out the ****s, shits, idiots, morons and other useless words from the emails before you read them? I hope so.


No, we get to read them in all their original glory. Even when an impatient rider calls us all c*nts because we didn't answer his email within 30 minutes.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> No, we get to read them in all their original glory. Even when an impatient rider calls us all c*nts because we didn't answer his email withn 30 minutes.


UBER client-base, bunch of A holes


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> North Korea actually would be better.


POST # 38 : LT NYC CD: ... I was LOL with
elelegido's quip. With your's I roared!
Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Uber will just say,we deactivated that serial killer.


Hahahaaa... have u guys ever noticed the customer who are well dressed are the nosiest and act so irritated by the driver and as if its a shame for them to even talk to the driver and sit in a uber x car . Yet these assholes want to ride with the goddamn cheapest fare they can pay. A freakn $18 from Newark airport to Hoboken.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

S0n1a said:


> its a shame for them to even talk to the driver


I love being ignored by the pax. If I think they might talk to me my whole body is in fight or flight mode. I need my wits about me so I don't get hit by other drivers. As I only have a few wits, I hate wasting any of them on the pax.


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

I meant to say mostly uber x riders treat the driver like trash and then rate them like crap and get away with it. First I was not giving any rider below five stars. But now since I get 8 out of 10 shot head riders I do give them the ratings they earned from me.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I am offended that you are offended at his offense of being so easily offended by offensive language and statements...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If that is how you really feel, then shouldn't your strategy as a driver be to not work for them, or just do 1 ride a week until rates go up? I mean you are tacitly admitting that you are losing money to support Uber's goal.


I am thinking that the 1 (or very few) ride a week strategy is the way to go. Do just enough to keep you active, just in case some miracle occurs and driving becomes decent again. Or maybe just enough to get you to the next holiday. Unfortunately, some don't have that flexibility, especially if they are locked in to an Uber/Santander lease.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am thinking that the 1 (or very few) ride a week strategy is the way to go. Do just enough to keep you active, just in case some miracle occurs and driving becomes decent again. Or maybe just enough to get you to the next holiday. Unfortunately, some don't have that flexibility, especially if they are locked in to an Uber/Santander lease.


oh god so youre the worst kind of junkie, just do enough until you can wean yourself off completely....get rid of uber altogether. Make it your new years resolution to get clean


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Driving will not become decent again, travis has said he wants one million more drivers this year. Well, thats more than are likely to quit over the obsene lies he tells to you guys, and add about 900,000 more. Can you be soòoooo deluded to think that driving is actually going to get better??


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Travis has been bootstrapping with various failed projects for years before he hit an uber-goldmine. That's when he grew to be cheap as **** and an absolute taxi hater. He truly believes that taxi drivers are overpaid morons.
Ironically he also makes billions on our backs.
The fares WON'T go up.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am thinking that the 1 (or very few) ride a week strategy is the way to go. Do just enough to keep you active, just in case some miracle occurs and driving becomes decent again. Or maybe just enough to get you to the next holiday. Unfortunately, some don't have that flexibility, especially if they are locked in to an Uber/Santander lease.


I've said it before and I'll say it many more times: The stupid shall be punished. In this case, the stupid are the ones in the Uber (f)leases.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Some posts were deleted. Please refrain from making arguments into personal attacks.


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

I actually was one of the very first work at home contractors for Uber. They paid us $15 an hour and gave us fully paid for benefits. It was golden! (This was before they cut prices and started screwing drivers over.) Then in September of last year we started hearing rumors in hipchat about how they were using a 3rd party company to contract workers and only paying them $11 an hour with no benefits. Every time my team would ask our manager, she would clam up and not speak about it. Shortly, there after each person that had been the original team for my region started being let go. One day my manager just flat out said. Look, I know you aren't going to accept a pay cut and loss of benefits so we're just letting you go. Just like that, not even a two week notice. So ya... They've gotten real shady. Two weeks later, I hear about a Partner Contact Center here in Seattle, but I was told I wasn't eligible to apply since I was let go. Was very upset, but whatever. I signed up or the Uber driving and now I've got another job. It's not ideal, but I make it work.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

There is no economic recovery when the Silicon valley darling valued at $40 billion hires offshore.

Its the economy stupid.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Schulz said:


> The media is starting to shine a light on UBER. That means that the riding public will become terrified that every UBER-x driver is a serial killer, because it's just a matter of time before some driver does something like kill a rider, or commit murder-suicide, rape, or drives off a bridge with a car full of passengers. When that happens UBER's name will be mud.


Plenty of these things have already happened. I think buzzfeed did a thing about all the incidents that should have ended uber, but didn't.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Think we should start a poll. Is this sarcasm or ignorance?


I never understand what this guy is trying to say.


----------

